# Few more Bite Down Predator Calls



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I made some more bite down calls today along with the enclosed reed. If you are wanting something different the bite down is the call to go to, very easy to make alot of different sounds low and raspy to high peeps.Will be posted for sale in my offical thread at buy/sell/trade. Click on pic for larger view.

1-Leopardwood enclosed reed

2-Buckeye Burl bite down

3-Cocobolo bitedown

4-Bolivian Rosewood bite down

5-Bocote bite down


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice looking calls! There are some very talented call makers on PT.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Got the bite down Bocote wood call pictured and love it. Took it out today 1st setup less than 2 minutes into set coyote comes running straight at me 30 yards bread basket head on shot. Dead dog!! Trying to post picture but have pc issues pulling them off the camera. Will try from work if I can get it here at the house. Only coyote of the day thought may have seen cat slinking away but could not confirm on the last set.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Way to go big D! Congrats!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are sweet Ed !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok got the pics let see if I can get them here now!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep! its your eyes he is a yearling pup. Nice light covered dog though.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Beuatiful calls, Love the texture and style.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some real nice looking calls there.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Got one! Nice looking and sounding as usual Ed! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking coyote Rodney, glad the call works for ya ! I didnt send my R15 with it, did I ?? LOL


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sure is a good looking dog, and gun!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you like the call also Rick, didnt see your post earlier, lol


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Forgive me for being stupid, but how do the bite down calls work?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea that's my Remmytard gun. When scope is tight and I am right it shoots a little circle at 100yards.

















Spells Dead Dog Dropping


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The bitedown works by biteing down on the toneboard and blowing. You can make squeak like sounds or regular distress sounds. Its hard to describe the actual sounds but they are similar to an open reed but easier IMO.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Ed! Has # 5 in the above picture been sold?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yes, thats the one Rodney got and infact all of them are gone. I will be making more soon as I have gotten a few requests for some.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks again Ed. I'll probably be sending you a PM in the near future if you don't mind.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Its easy to describe the sounds!! it is capable of about all them!!! mouse squeaks,cotton tail, cardinal, yellow hammer wood pecker,jack rabbit, female elk, grey fox pup and even a successful hunter LOL

But seriously guys you cant spend your money on a better call!! Its easy to work cheap compared to other calls and its custom to the wood you want. I am and have ordered more. You wont be sorry!! Even though I only scored on one dog I could tell by the crows and birds this call was working and will be productive for me in the future as well.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

They sure do look good and sure the sound is outstanding as well.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is the new one on its way to match my existing Field grade call set!!

1/2" higher than the one you have.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That is very nice Big D. What kind of wood is that? I love that roughed up look or whatever it's called.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The wood is Arizona Mesquite and the rough area is called stippling.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok. Thanks Ed. Sure is neat looking!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, I need to find some more Mesquite.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That's AZ mesquite I believe and the roughness is a stippling that Ed does and I like the texture as it gives me the grip on the calls I like so it does not slip when calling plus it give it a different look as well!!



This is the set it will go with that Ed did. Now I need Fr3db3ar to make me a six loop lanyard to put the set in!!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

They sure are nice!


----------

